Ask HN: How do you choose TLD? - xcoding
======
papaf
Also if you want to have some fun:

[https://domainr.com/](https://domainr.com/)

~~~
ebcase
Thanks for the mention, I'm one of the folks who operates Domainr.

A few years back we added support for all the new gTLDs, and rev'd our
suggestion algorithm to somewhat-intelligently include relevant new gTLDs in
the search results. It's a great way to discover TLDs.

(according to our TLD page —
[https://domainr.com/about/tlds](https://domainr.com/about/tlds) — there are
1700+ currently, though many are "brand" TLDs which aren't generally available
for registration)

Our Favorites page —
[https://domainr.com/about/favorites](https://domainr.com/about/favorites) —
is also a fun place to see examples of people doing creative work with new
TLDs.

------
d0lph
.com - For profit organization

.org - Non-profit organization

.io - Fancy tech company

~~~
ng-user
don't forget the Canadian's .eh

(I know it's .ca but come on)

------
corobo
I pick .com for everything. .net for network related things but only
associated with the .com (CDN cookieless domains, etc).

I'm ok with .tv and .io domains for specific things.

------
EJTH
.[country code] for localized content regardless of what it is

.com - For selling stuff

.net - Communities / free services

.io - for dev and html5 game stuff

------
lfx
.eu - for internal tools/apps. Short, cheep, easy to pronounce.

.global,.design, .[other new fancy] - for cool sounding domain and tld pair.

------
desci
.org when projects seem sufficiently serious

.xyz when it's an alpha, beta or testing project

.com when it's meant for silly or stupid things

